# Lots of free bottled water (Devon)



## Baggy (6 Jul 2009)

If anyone is organising an event or just drinks a lot of water I have 32 2 litre bottles and 12 15 litre bottles left over from the Exmouth Exodus.

Drop me a line if you're interested!


----------



## buzzy bee (14 Jul 2009)

Shame we are not closer. I have been drinking bottle water for nearly 10 years now! hehe


----------



## Crackle (14 Jul 2009)

buzzy bee said:


> Shame we are not closer. I have been drinking bottle water for nearly 10 years now! hehe




Not nectar? No wonder there's problem.


----------

